# There are dogs then there are "Large Dogs!"



## Retired-Veteran (Oct 29, 2011)

I have read about the little paperwork in bringing a dogs. Realy it seems easier to go to Mexico than to go from Germany to the United States with a dog as I had already done. 

Here is my conundrum, I have two dogs that I love and will not give away or shorten their lives. 

Will I be able to rent a house with these two dogs? 

I have no problem paying a "fee" for the dogs as I know they do wear out different things in a house. 

Can anyone give encouragement or discouragement on me bringing my dogs or waiting until they pass away. 

I would suspect that would be another 5 to 8 more years and I don't want to wait that long to move down there. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/me...-albums-me-my-dogs-picture1562-rick-barny.jpg

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/me...bums-me-my-dogs-picture1561-barney-brenda.jpg

Would it be better drive down or fly down with these guys? I will be leaving from the Seattle WA. area.

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## ronb172 (Mar 16, 2011)

You'll have no problems. Expats take animals across the boarder every day. Get the proper paperwork from your vet and you're good to go. A lot of expats rent houses that are dog friendly. Before renting, make sure you mention the the landlord that you have dogs. There is more paperwork with the airlines. Check with Continental for waht they need. I prefer to drive my dogs down rather than subject them to the pressure changes


----------



## Retired-Veteran (Oct 29, 2011)

ronb172 said:


> You'll have no problems. Expats take animals across the boarder every day. Get the proper paperwork from your vet and you're good to go. A lot of expats rent houses that are dog friendly. Before renting, make sure you mention the the landlord that you have dogs. There is more paperwork with the airlines. Check with Continental for waht they need. I prefer to drive my dogs down rather than subject them to the pressure changes


I am with you on not liking to make my dogs fly. You really don't think it would be a big deal with the size of them? Barney is 235 pounds and Brenda is 80 pounds.

That is my biggest worry about all of this. I could not rent a house in Washington even after I offerd $1,000.00 per dog as a "gift" to rent a house.

I had to buy a house to keep my dogs.


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

ronb172 said:


> You'll have no problems. Expats take animals across the boarder every day. Get the proper paperwork from your vet and you're good to go. A lot of expats rent houses that are dog friendly. Before renting, make sure you mention the the landlord that you have dogs. There is more paperwork with the airlines. Check with Continental for waht they need. I prefer to drive my dogs down rather than subject them to the pressure changes


It's a long way to fly, never mind drive.I know you could drive it, but the cost would be hellish. organise with some airlines find out what is involved. But don't wait till they die, you will end up resenting them. Take them now and enjoy your lives together.lane:


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Retired-Veteran said:


> I am with you on not liking to make my dogs fly. You really don't think it would be a big deal with the size of them? Barney is 235 pounds and Brenda is 80 pounds.
> 
> That is my biggest worry about all of this. I could not rent a house in Washington even after I offerd $1,000.00 per dog as a "gift" to rent a house.
> 
> I had to buy a house to keep my dogs.




We are absoltely in sinc RV. As long as we have sufficient personal resources we will always buy rather than rent. No landlord plays games with me. I rule my universe. Sonsa*****es!


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Retired-Veteran said:


> I am with you on not liking to make my dogs fly. You really don't think it would be a big deal with the size of them? Barney is 235 pounds and Brenda is 80 pounds.
> 
> That is my biggest worry about all of this. I could not rent a house in Washington even after I offerd $1,000.00 per dog as a "gift" to rent a house.
> 
> I had to buy a house to keep my dogs.




We are absoltuely in sinc RV. As long as we have sufficient personal resources we will always buy rather than rent. No landlord plays games with me. I rule my universe. Sonsa*****es!


----------



## ronb172 (Mar 16, 2011)

Barney is more horse than dog....lol. On another forum a woman is going to Mexico with a Mastiff, so it's done. Not going to say it'll be easy, but it is done. I'm sure there is someone on here that has had the experience and can help you more than i can. there is also a website showing pet friendly hotel.....pettravel.com Barney is a big fellow and you may have some trouble, but I know I'd never leave my dogs behind. If you mention on here where you'll be living, maybe you can meet someone who lives there and work with them in finding you a place to live.


----------



## Retired-Veteran (Oct 29, 2011)

ronb172 said:


> Barney is more horse than dog....lol. On another forum a woman is going to Mexico with a Mastiff, so it's done. Not going to say it'll be easy, but it is done. I'm sure there is someone on here that has had the experience and can help you more than i can. there is also a website showing pet friendly hotel.....pettravel.com Barney is a big fellow and you may have some trouble, but I know I'd never leave my dogs behind. If you mention on here where you'll be living, maybe you can meet someone who lives there and work with them in finding you a place to live.


The place that I plan on starting out is the Ajijic area the north end of lake Chapala. 

I would like to live in close proximity of other American and Canadian retirees.

After some time of living there (a year or more) I may or may not move on to the San Miguel de Allende area. 

Both places are very intriguing to me.


----------



## Schmo (Sep 27, 2010)

We travel with our Great Dane and have never had a problem at the border. We always have a current letter from the vet but have never been asked for it on either side of the border. I have read the note about buying rather than renting. If you consider buying do your homework and be absolutely sure because the tax situation is horrible. If you sell, you'll pay 25% of the total sale. A big ouch. Rent first.


----------



## Retired-Veteran (Oct 29, 2011)

Schmo said:


> We travel with our Great Dane and have never had a problem at the border. We always have a current letter from the vet but have never been asked for it on either side of the border. I have read the note about buying rather than renting. If you consider buying do your homework and be absolutely sure because the tax situation is horrible. If you sell, you'll pay 25% of the total sale. A big ouch. Rent first.


Hey thanks for the info! When I spoke about buying that's only here in the states. When I move I will be a renter only. I have learned that I like to move around too much in life.

I have lost count of homes I had owned and how many places I have lived in. So when I get there it's rent only.

What is going to be hard I think is finding someone that will rent to me. I see posts like "small dog only" or no pets and what is scary is that these are all brand new homes.

I know what wear and tear a big dog does on a home. So I have been looking to see if there is older homes for rent. Bar none I will always par for any and I mean any damage (if done) that my dogs may do.

But even in my own home what they are known for is slobber on the walls (and ceilings) and with the constant scrubbing every few days to few weeks the walls are always needing new paint and touch ups.

It's things like that that worry me.

P.S. I have come to the fact that I will be driving my van down with my dogs inside.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

Please talk to a few rental agents here at Lakeside. I have seen many large dogs and small horses here so I'm sure you can find something.

One suggestion is that the longer the lease the more owners will make exceptions.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Retired-Veteran said:


> ···But even in my own home what they are known for is slobber on the walls (and ceilings) and with the constant scrubbing every few days to few weeks the walls are always needing new paint and touch ups.···


And ceilings??? Just how tall are these dogs?


----------



## Retired-Veteran (Oct 29, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> And ceilings??? Just how tall are these dogs?


The top of Barneys head is 36 inches from the ground

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/mem...rick-barny.jpg

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/mem...ney-brenda.jpg

He has been known to shake his head and the slobber to fly and hit the 10 foot ceiling.


----------



## aschenputtel (Feb 6, 2010)

I can't pull up your pics, but I used to have two Great Pyrenees that both ran over 250lbs. I know exactly what you are talking about. Your best bet is to have someone look on the bulletin boards here. I know of a lot of places (mostly with Mexican landlords) that will allow anything you can fit through the door. Certainly, if you are willing to go out a bit and rent in Santa Cruz de Soledad (just on the other side of Chapala) you will find that no one cares.


----------



## Retired-Veteran (Oct 29, 2011)

aschenputtel said:


> I can't pull up your pics, but I used to have two Great Pyrenees that both ran over 250lbs. I know exactly what you are talking about. Your best bet is to have someone look on the bulletin boards here. I know of a lot of places (mostly with Mexican landlords) that will allow anything you can fit through the door. Certainly, if you are willing to go out a bit and rent in Santa Cruz de Soledad (just on the other side of Chapala) you will find that no one cares.


I'll repost them
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/me...-albums-me-my-dogs-picture1562-rick-barny.jpg

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/me...bums-me-my-dogs-picture1561-barney-brenda.jpg

Not sure what happend.


----------



## Pet Mom (Nov 26, 2011)

Retired-Veteran said:


> I'll repost them
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/me...-albums-me-my-dogs-picture1562-rick-barny.jpg
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/me...bums-me-my-dogs-picture1561-barney-brenda.jpg
> ...


Holy Moly! That dog is huge! I have a 25-lb Beagle who would love to lick the slobber off his face. 

:focus: Seriously though, good luck with the slobbery drive to Mex. I haven't gone yet but I'm very excited to.


----------



## Retired-Veteran (Oct 29, 2011)

aschenputtel said:


> I can't pull up your pics, but I used to have two Great Pyrenees that both ran over 250lbs. I know exactly what you are talking about. Your best bet is to have someone look on the bulletin boards here. I know of a lot of places (mostly with Mexican landlords) that will allow anything you can fit through the door. Certainly, if you are willing to go out a bit and rent in Santa Cruz de Soledad (just on the other side of Chapala) you will find that no one cares.


I have been trying to find Santa Cruz de Soledad on the map can you please give me a little more information. 

Is it to the East, West (N or S) and about how many miles (or K's) from the lake. This way I'll be able to locate it on the map.

I'm hoping to be very close to other English speaking people. I start my Spanish class in January and will take it until I leave but from my experiences with living in Germany I know that I'll want to be close to other familiar people for the first few years.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Santa Cruz is just a few kilometers east of Chapala, right on the highway along the north shore. It is a small village.


----------



## Retired-Veteran (Oct 29, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Santa Cruz is just a few kilometers east of Chapala, right on the highway along the north shore. It is a small village.


RVgringo, Thank you very kindly  for that information, now I can look into the area.


----------



## straydogges (Mar 27, 2010)

Love your dogs! We have two dogs, one 95 lbs, we live in the Ajijic area and have never had trouble finding a house rental because of the dogs. We did have a little trouble finding hotels when traveling around Mexico, but we always found a place wherever we went.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you go to this site and zoom in as far as you can go, you will see Santa Cruz de la Soledad; the church is identified, but not the village: SANTA CRUZ DE LA SOLEDAD (Chapala, Jalisco)


----------



## Retired-Veteran (Oct 29, 2011)

straydogges said:


> Love your dogs! We have two dogs, one 95 lbs, we live in the Ajijic area and have never had trouble finding a house rental because of the dogs. We did have a little trouble finding hotels when traveling around Mexico, but we always found a place wherever we went.


Straydogges, Thank you for taking the time to write, I do appreciate it. 

In your renting around the lake and even in Ajijic, had you been able to find rentals with at least a small yard (not common areas) for the dogs to relieve themselves? If they ever get a handle on the crime in the expat areas I truly would like to live close to the other retirees.


----------



## straydogges (Mar 27, 2010)

Retired-Veteran, there are many houses lakeside with yards, some can be found in the village/centro areas, most are in the neighborhoods, most are rented furnished or partially furnished. We have our own furniture so not as many rental choices, but we still have not had a problem finding a yard. There are lots of online rental sites for the lakeside area so you should be able to get an idea of what rentals are like, wide range of prices depending on what you want. We got a better deal finding a long term rental by driving around the area once we were here - the last two places we've lived in just had a for rent sign posted outside.


----------



## Retired-Veteran (Oct 29, 2011)

straydogges said:


> Retired-Veteran, there are many houses lakeside with yards, some can be found in the village/centro areas, most are in the neighborhoods, most are rented furnished or partially furnished. We have our own furniture so not as many rental choices, but we still have not had a problem finding a yard. There are lots of online rental sites for the lakeside area so you should be able to get an idea of what rentals are like, wide range of prices depending on what you want. We got a better deal finding a long term rental by driving around the area once we were here - the last two places we've lived in just had a for rent sign posted outside.


WOW! That indeed is good news for me. I will be looking for a place that's furnished as I'm selling everything before I move down. The places that I have seen online are mostly with common areas and seem to be more of a studio type of apartment.

I'm not looking for anything fancy at all, just a furnished house with a small to medium fenced yard. My budget for rent alone will be as high as $1,000.00 American but I really would like to stay between $450 - $850 American.


----------



## Gringo Dog (Dec 13, 2010)

Assuming your dogs are well trained and polite, I do not think you will have a huge problem renting with two large dogs in the Ajijic/Chapala area. Offer up additional deposits, if necessary, or even a slightly higher rent to cover the additional wear and tear on furniture. 

Take photo's of the dogs to show the landlord, or even introduce them. If your dogs have taken obedience classes, get some documentation and offer it up to the landlord. If you have references from prior landlords, offer those, too.

There is an enormous amount of flexibility with landlords these days. Don't hesitate to contact those that say no pets, or only small dogs. 

I cannot encourage you enough to drive down with the dogs rather than fly them in cargo. You have no idea how many horror stories I receive on my website about flying dogs in cargo. I don't know what breed you have, but you should also know that brachycephalic pets (flat nose breeds like pugs, boxers and persian cats) are at a 50% higher risk of death on planes, and many (most?) airlines have banned them entirely from cargo.

If you need assistance finding pet friendly hotels, you can consult my site, or email me directly through the contact me section on the site. There are several hotels on the Route 15 route from Nogales to Ajijic that I KNOW will accept 2 large dogs. I can also help with suggestions for overnights while traveling in the US.


----------



## Retired-Veteran (Oct 29, 2011)

****** Dog said:


> Assuming your dogs are well trained and polite, I do not think you will have a huge problem renting with two large dogs in the Ajijic/Chapala area. Offer up additional deposits, if necessary, or even a slightly higher rent to cover the additional wear and tear on furniture.
> 
> Take photo's of the dogs to show the landlord, or even introduce them. If your dogs have taken obedience classes, get some documentation and offer it up to the landlord. If you have references from prior landlords, offer those, too.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information, I fully had made up my mind that I'm going to drive down when I move. I think you may have misunderstood me when I spoke of flying down. 

If you seen a recent posting of me flying down well that/s just going to be me and not my dogs. In February I'll fly down to look around and my dogs will be at home with my brother. But for the final move I will drive down with them in my van.

I haven't rented a house since living in Germany back in 1981 - 1984 since then I have always owned my own home so I could put up a fence to keep my dogs safe. I would like to have any information on dog friendly hotels and I have found a few lists on the internet of just that. 

I'm not sure but I think I'll be driving down through El Paso as I would rather drive through Idaho, Utah and New Mexico than California. 

My route:

Rand McNally Driving Directions and Maps



As far as offering extra on top of rent that is exactly what I was thinking I'll do. As I said dogs do add wear and tear on a home and I don't want to cause someone to be unhappy from damage they did not do. What is fare is fare.

I have reviewed that places that I have lived over the past 10 years and I have added up to $10,000.00 in fencing alone that I have spent in the past 10 years for the 4 houses I've owned. I am never shy of spending money on my buddies.

What is your web site address?

R-V


----------



## Jim45D (May 27, 2011)

*Beautiful dogs*



Retired-Veteran said:


> I'll repost them
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/me...-albums-me-my-dogs-picture1562-rick-barny.jpg
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/me...bums-me-my-dogs-picture1561-barney-brenda.jpg
> ...


Your photos came through fine this time. They sure are big guys.


----------



## oaxacakate (May 8, 2011)

If you decide to drive down with your dogs, bear in mind that you will not likely find hotels in Mexico that accept dogs. Better to have some kind of travel trailer. What part of Mexico are you considering?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Jeanette gives a link to pet friendly motels in post #25.
Taking a trailer into Mexico is not recommended, as it must accompany the car if the car leaves the country, unless it is a true camper and can get the 10 year permit. It is also difficult to find a place to keep the trailer, when not in use. The OP will find places to stay, but in a pinch he could survive in the van at a Pemex station/truck stop.


----------



## oaxacakate (May 8, 2011)

Wow - thanks for pointing out the pet-friendly hotel posting. This is going to make out upcoming trip to Oaxaca so much easier than camping!


----------



## ElNorte (Sep 29, 2011)

Rent a charter plane and land with your dog.


----------



## Retired-Veteran (Oct 29, 2011)

ElNorte said:


> Rent a charter plane and land with your dog.


LOL 

I wish I could but the cost of a DC-10 is cost prohibitive. Frankly I would have to fly Barney (although I'm not flying but if I did) he would need to fly as cattle. At 245 pounds there is not a dog kennel large enough for him. 

I even have to have his walking harness made by a TAC shop, there is not one large enough at any store. He measures 50 inches around his chest that's 2 inches larger than me.
:confused2:


----------

